# New bow eliminator



## Canjojohn (Feb 3, 2009)

I am new to archery, I purchased a mission eliminator from a archery shop. I am 44 year old male, 180lb, 6 ft tall. 

The dealer picked a 50 lb bow for me, everyone is telling me a 50 lb bow is for a woman or young kid. The bow seems to pull fine for me, but now i wonder if I should have a 60lb bow. 

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Most people shoot too much bow, or at least more than they need or can handle accurately.


----------



## Canjojohn (Feb 3, 2009)

Is 50lb big enough to hunt white tailed deer with?


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

yup


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Canjojohn. Have fun here.


----------



## thhunter2 (Feb 16, 2009)

You should shoot what ever your comfortable with.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## yello mello lab (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to see you on AT.:wink::welcomesign:


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Canjojohn said:


> Is 50lb big enough to hunt white tailed deer with?


Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:

I get pass thru on whitetail at 44 lb draw weight...shoot what's comfy to you


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

